

Ask HN: Why is "Create Application Shortcut…" dimmed in Chrome for Mac? - ssn

The option exists since the earlier versions of Chrome for Mac but is disabled. Is this intentional? Is it a technical limitation? It is really strange to have a visible disabled option for almost two years now.
======
tree_of_item
[http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-
documents/appmode-...](http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-
documents/appmode-mac)

<http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=13148>

Looks like they're still working on an acceptable implementation. Doesn't look
like a huge priority though.

~~~
ssn
Maybe getting this post to HN's front page would increase its priority.

